# Conectar 2 webcam aun ordenador



## davidk (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola a todos:

Necesito instalar 2 web cam a un ordenador, tengo un hub usb belkin, pero no se con que aplicación puedo lograr que funcionen las dos la vez.

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Un abrazo a todos.

David.


----------



## davidk (Feb 7, 2008)

Veo que pocos han tenido este inconveniente y muchos menos la solución.

Por cierto ya lo tengo resuelto.  

Para aquellos que les interese, o tengan la necesidad de una aplicación para poner más de 1 webcam al ordenador, les comento que encontré un programa gratuito llamado "cerberus v3.1 beta", va muy bien, aparte de poner varias cámaras tiene otras aplicaciones muy interesantes.

Mucha suerte, nos vemos en otro post.  

Davidk


----------

